

Thank you for the laughts Leslie Nielsen. Rest in peace. - koski
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-11860014

======
hanula
One of my favorite actors. The best one in comedy! I was hoping for many more
great movies from him... Thank you for the laughts. Rest in peace.

